# H&S Tuner Trouble



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought an H&S Mini Maxx tuner for my 2011 6.7L. When I plug it into the OBD port, it's constantly stuck on " initializing communication". It will not go past that screen. It also briefly says it's for a Dodge Cummins. Anyone know how I can get to the main menu to select the correct truck?


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Wilnip;2090698 said:


> I bought an H&S Mini Maxx tuner for my 2011 6.7L. When I plug it into the OBD port, it's constantly stuck on " initializing communication". It will not go past that screen. It also briefly says it's for a Dodge Cummins. Anyone know how I can get to the main menu to select the correct truck?


I have one in my 2011 6.7 as well. You need to call h&s tech support about the issue


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

did you buy new or used? 

either way, contact H&S as said above.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Bought it new. I tried to contact tech support but this is what their website says..

I bought it from Amazon so I'll probablyj ist return it.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Wilnip;2090980 said:


> Bought it new. I tried to contact tech support but this is what their website says..
> 
> I bought it from Amazon so I'll probablyj ist return it.


Have you got your unlock code for me h&s yet? The tuner doesn't work unless you have your unlock for the vehicle


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

It's fully unlocked. I couldn't put a code in it if I wanted to because it just freezes on the initializing communication screen.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Wilnip;2090996 said:


> It's fully unlocked. I couldn't put a code in it if I wanted to because it just freezes on the initializing communication screen.


I would start with making sure it is up to date, if that doesn't fix the issue I would contact where you bought it


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Good idea. I'll connect it to my pc first, if nothingc changes, I'll send it back.


----------



## triplestrokes (Dec 29, 2015)

Did you call Rudys Diesel they will help you figure it out. I know when mine did the same thing, i flipped the switch on the ob2 cable and no problen since.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I sent my defective tuner back to Amazon and ordered one from Rudys Diesel for $200 less .And this one actually works! I ordered the dpf delete from them also. Now I have a different truck, man does it run!


----------

